# Dune buggy race GLS rules.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just wanted to tell you guys to pick up a dune buggy body ay the swap meet.The next race at my house which has not been announced we will be running Dune Buggy bodies on the INDY car chassis.Driver and windshield required,roof optional.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stock bodies, or can we lower and lighten? Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lower and lighten is ok only restriction is any type of windshield and driver,plastic windshield or windshield frame is fine.Roof is optional.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Kool!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh man!!!  I have one set up nice?!!! She runs like a banshee!!! 

Wish I cud make it there rick. sounds like fun. I'll post a pic of my race buggy tom. 

:wave:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm drooling over the dune buggy Brian picked up ! I can't believe I walked right pass that one !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This is my monster buggy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool rollbar design


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> cool rollbar design


Thanks 

Paper clip design lol


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Joe not legal, no head. :tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> Sorry Joe not legal, no head. :tongue:


It would be legal until he won! lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like the roll bar didn't do it's job....LOL


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That really sucks, even Joe knows how to post pictures...LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Sorry Joe not legal, no head. :tongue:


hahahahahahahahhha I didn't even notice lol. I been told I lose my head quite often!!!!!!!

Could've been worse!!!


Al so freaking true. If it did win I would have to bow out cause of an aerodynamic advantage!!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dune buggys*

here r my 3


----------

